# Eriocaulons emersed?



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Edit: APCs plant finder says: Yes.
If anyone has experience with it, please still tell us more!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

TTT!

Little old, but im interested too


----------



## deicide (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes they can.


----------



## unissuh (Jun 5, 2006)

Some certainly can - heres a few I found while hiking in Hong Kong. No idea on exact sp, but pretty sure they're Erios.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool picture!
Thank you!

By the way, I learned that Erios grow great in emersed setups with middle of the road humidity and root tabs!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

How well do they do converting from submersed to emersed or the other way around?


----------



## Digsy (Mar 4, 2006)

I tried with a small division of E. cinereum. I kept it with my emersed crypts for about 3 months and the only change I saw was a flower but no growth. Eventually it just faded away but it could have been from lack of care, I pretty much ignored my emersed setup until I tore it down.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

*Digsy*, From what I know, flowers take so much energy (they are trying to produce offspring) that it will kill the Eriocaulon. A lot of people remove the flowers so that the plant puts that energy into growth.

*xJaypex*, I haven't tried myself with any Erios, just heard from others. I know that my 'Blood Vomit' Erio (Which is actually a Trithuria, not an erio after all) was grown submersed and is growing (slowly) happily in my emersed setup, I just had the humidity high when it went in and brought it down over the course of a week.


----------



## Finalplay10 (Jun 29, 2010)

ahhh so ur having success growing the blood vomit emersed ? I'm planning on doing this with some as well so I can form a carpet of it. Good to know that it is possible !


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

yes they can


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

_E. setaceum_, _E. melanocephalum_ (possibly the 'type 3') and a few others cannot grow emersed. Most can though.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe there are a few people on this site who are growing eros and trithuria emmersed with good results but care must be taken to mist regularly and keep humidity high.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

aren't "mikado" plants an emersed eriocaulon type?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Finalplay10 said:


> ahhh so ur having success growing the blood vomit emersed ? I'm planning on doing this with some as well so I can form a carpet of it. Good to know that it is possible !



IME it grows slower emersed. I had it in a dry start environment for 2 months and all it did was focus on growing roots. I don't recommend emersed growth for the trithuria


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

mordalphus said:


> IME it grows slower emersed. I had it in a dry start environment for 2 months and all it did was focus on growing roots. I don't recommend emersed growth for the trithuria


I am experiencing similar results. While it does grow emersed, I am only doing so because I am confident in keeping emersed plants but.. picky underwater plants... not so much.

Only a few new leaves in the month and half I've had it. It started small and it's still just over an inch tall. Root mass is growing quickly.

The only advantage would be in a DSM tank that has a "main" foreground other than Trithuria so that your main plant does its thing and the trithuria has a nice root mass.


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

any other stories on eriocaulon cinereum? I have on in my tank right now. its been almost two weeks and it sent out a flower, which i trimmed. some leaves are starting to die. I'm worried im going to lose it. humidity is high and i mist several times a day. i'm wondering if i should put in some root tabs.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Nutritious substrate and co2 are the big two with Erios. Since your emmersed and co2 can not be controlled then I would just try to keep them as well fed and moist as possible.


----------



## joshyboi2 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Eriocaulon Sp Emersed*

Hi there, 
I live in North Qld Australia, and one day was exploring the tropical tablelands when I stumbled accross a beautiful gorge that a large waterfall carved into and in the creek bed at the base that waterfall I found hundreds of Erio's which grew all the way downstream for at least 300 meters. These species are also known as a species of pipewort, is called Carsoni or Eriocaulon xeranthemoide by it's true name.

I, like many became obsessed with these special plants and got addicted to visiting them on a few occasions. They are truly beautiful when you see them in the thousands and carpeting a creek on all sides. The colours are amazing and there is also other species of plants and mosses growing here.

Due to the dry season, many species of erio's were left high and dry on hot sunny sand banks in the higher parts of the creek. Some of these had many heads and burnt leaves, but the newer growth which slows in the dry season is only survived by the high climates, and cool morning dew. Later flowers spread seeds and the territory grows. 

Upon inspection of one specimen the root system also seems to suffer under dry conditions, but survives this by growing several new root stems that have tiny little hairs covering them which allows the plant to store moisture close to the roots and protects from the tempreture shock these little plants endure. The other little secret that I learned is that these plants will propogate under the perfect conditions to carpet entire areas which ensures their survival in the wild conditions. Saftey in numbers for erios... that's what they like 

If adapted slowly they can adjust to the environment and survive a dry period followed by a large wet season, this change is the same slow process that they endure every year which helps the plants to flower and spread. The Erio's can be difficult to re establish outside of a natural environment, especially when given the wrong aquarium conditions, but even under the best terms the plant can always die.

I feel very lucky to have met the eriocaulons in the wild and one day will return with a camera to get some good pics.

Cheers all
Josh


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Great info. I really look forward to some pics when you get around to it.


----------

